# Soilmaster Select



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dippy Eggs, this is going to be right up your alley. I'm planning on setting up a 75g tank with a 130W Coralife Freshwater Aqualight and CO2 (2.5 Minibow has been postponed). I want to try the Soilmaster Select, but want to know how you recommend I go about it. Eventually I want to have different swords (including chain), val and or sag, some crypts, and maybe some java moss attached to driftwood. After the tank takes off, I'll probably be adding a gold spilo/mac (or 3 if they are juvies). Should I cap the Soilmaster with EcoComplete, add any peat to the base, or anything like that?

Crap, almost forgot...how many lbs of Soilmaster Select should I order?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> Dippy Eggs, this is going to be right up your alley. I'm planning on setting up a 75g tank with a 130W Coralife Freshwater Aqualight and CO2 (2.5 Minibow has been postponed). I want to try the Soilmaster Select, but want to know how you recommend I go about it. Eventually I want to have different swords (including chain), val and or sag, some crypts, and maybe some java moss attached to driftwood. After the tank takes off, I'll probably be adding a gold spilo/mac (or 3 if they are juvies). Should I cap the Soilmaster with EcoComplete, add any peat to the base, or anything like that?
> 
> Crap, almost forgot...how many lbs of Soilmaster Select should I order?


The Soilmaster comes in 50lb bags, and that does a 75 perfectly. The cap won't be needed, but absolutely can be used! the peat is the same way.

I suggest a peat/mulm bottom if you want to have soft acidic water plants, and a better environment for root feeding.. I personally love the delicate looking, colorful plants, so I didn't want to be limited (I have harder tap water). Not that they couldn't live without the peat, but it does help, from my findings.
I will say that adding a peat bottom will slow you down a bit! The pH will be very low, and ammonium might read .25 or so for a month or 2. You have to be patient with that.. I don't know exactly why that tank of mine is doing so well, but I figure don't change what isn't broken..

But seriously, if all you want to grow are easy plants.. you can absolutely just slap the soilmaster in there, or only 'dust' the bottom with some peat.. (but then you have to cap it, and gently pour in mulm, and then cap that for it to work right)

BTW, I suggest the Soilmaster only because it is cheap. If you wanted a more expensive substrate that will grow KILLER plants, I will go ahead and recommend the ADA Aquasoil. -Great stuff, I am going to set up a 10g with it.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Dippy. Cheap and easy is what I'm looking for. I'll be sticking with pretty hardy species for this tank. Does the Soilmaster need a good rinsing before hand?

My wife is becoming impatient with my hobby, specifically the $$$. I might look into the Aquasoil for my 24W, 12g nanocube when I free it up (I think the Minibow 2.5 will be better used for duckweed and a betta).

Where do you get the Aquasoil by the way?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Does the Soilmaster need a good rinsing before hand?


I did not rinse mine, although I started with a dry tank.



> Where do you get the Aquasoil by the way?


I bought mine here, from Jeff Senske of ADG.. It took like 4 months for them to send it to me LOL


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Okay. I'll be starting dry too, so I'll see what happens. I'm looking forward to getting the tank setup, running, and planted over break so the kids have something interesting to check out when they get back. I might have to have a poll or contest to see what p or p's to put in there!

4 months for substrate!!!







I couldn't let a tank sit that long!!! Was it worth the wait?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> 4 months for substrate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me it was!!!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dippy, you are the man.









Local Lesco finally got the charcoal Soilmaster delivered the other day. You can't beat $16 and some change for 50lbs of substrate that gives a good 3" of coverage in a 75!!! Good thing I ordered 2 bags...going to need some more this summer when I consilidate my 20g and non-tetras from my 46g into a new tank (Sanchezi is going to move into the 46g and leave room for most likely a Brandti in the old 75g).

Anyhow, I should be planting the new 75 after I get to the LFS tommorrow. I think I should have rinsed the Soilmaster first, but the tank is pretty clear after filling, stirring, emptying, and carefully refilling. This stuff is like a black version of Fluorite, only cleaner and tons cheaper!!! I see what you meant about it being light. It's almost as easy to disturb as sand, but without the compaction.

Any tips before planting??? I plan on getting some swords (2 large and multiple short), dwarf sag, val of some sort, coolest bunch plant they've got, and maybe some crypts. Who knows what else I'll stumble upon. I've got plenty of fert tabs for the substrate and will be firing up the CO2. I'll probably cycle with a few dozen feeder guppies and a dozen ghost shrimp. I'll post pics after I get the initial set up done. I'll also be planting my 12g nano I just tore down and set back up.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> Dippy, you are the man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice..
for setup, that depends.. 
I used peat and mulm underneath mine, makes plants thrive like mad.. BUT!!... it takes more time for the tank to stabalize for expensive fish..I dont like to add my main fish until everything is in good ranges







(this must be done right, or problems happen!)
but if you ask me, it is worth the wait because you can add sensitive plants with much greater success, in my findings


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> for setup, that depends..
> I used peat and mulm underneath mine, makes plants thrive like mad.. BUT!!... it takes more time for the tank to stabalize for expensive fish..I dont like to add my main fish until everything is in good ranges
> 
> 
> ...


I decided not to use peat or mulm (not planning on adding sensitive plants to this tank). I've got most of it planted and will finish it off today. LFS was picked pretty clean, but I bought what I could. I actually planted both back corners with bunch plants!







The rest is different types of swords. I still have some empty spots. Plopped a couple dozen guppies and a dozen ghost shrimp for now. Hopefully by mid-May I can add a piranha in there.

12g shrimp tank is planted too, but lacking in color. A lot of different shades of green in there for now until I decide what to replace. No cherry shrimp in there yet. This is the tank I might add some glosso and other small, cool stuff to down the road.

I'll post pics of the tanks probably after I get back from Easter travelling.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> for setup, that depends..
> I used peat and mulm underneath mine, makes plants thrive like mad.. BUT!!... it takes more time for the tank to stabalize for expensive fish..I dont like to add my main fish until everything is in good ranges
> 
> 
> ...


I decided not to use peat or mulm (not planning on adding sensitive plants to this tank). I've got most of it planted and will finish it off today. LFS was picked pretty clean, but I bought what I could. I actually planted both back corners with bunch plants!







The rest is different types of swords. I still have some empty spots. Plopped a couple dozen guppies and a dozen ghost shrimp for now. Hopefully by mid-May I can add a piranha in there.

12g shrimp tank is planted too,* but lacking in color*. A lot of different shades of green in there for now until I decide what to replace. No cherry shrimp in there yet. This is the tank I might add some glosso and other small, cool stuff to down the road.

I'll post pics of the tanks probably after I get back from Easter travelling.
[/quote]
If your plants are lacking in color, that is a sure sign of underdosing

what do you dose, and how much?

...lol oh... i think you meant lack of diverse color to the eye? lol, my bad


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> If your plants are lacking in color, that is a sure sign of underdosing
> 
> what do you dose, and how much?
> 
> ...lol oh... i think you meant lack of diverse color to the eye? lol, my bad

















The 12 has only been set up for a day, but I'll definitely let you know when I have dosing problems. Right now I'm dosing the recommended amount on the bottles for Excel, Flourish Comprehensive, P, K, and N. Doing the same for the 75g for now (co2 instead of Excel though).


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> If your plants are lacking in color, that is a sure sign of underdosing
> 
> what do you dose, and how much?
> 
> ...lol oh... i think you meant lack of diverse color to the eye? lol, my bad


:nod:







The 12 has only been set up for a day, but I'll definitely let you know when I have dosing problems. Right now I'm dosing the recommended amount on the bottles for Excel, Flourish Comprehensive, P, K, and N. Doing the same for the 75g for now (co2 instead of Excel though).
[/quote]

the higher the light, the more ferts you need.. If you have PC lights @ like 2.5-3wpg, you will need to scrap the suggested dosing.

I dose my 3wpg tank all ferts every day.


----------

